# Cooking and Freezing Soybeans



## moopoint (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi girls!
I am about to change my lifestyle by giving up meat. I am prepared to take iron supplements and multivitamins. I am interested in anyone's tips for cooking soybeans. I have found some useful info online, but there are some mixed tips on freezing/storing them.
I found useful info about soaking the dried beans them boiling them later. But to store them do you cover them in the water? How do you freeze them? And after you freeze them, how do you thaw and cook them? I am sorry, I'm pretty new to this.

TIA!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_Hi girls!
I am about to change my lifestyle by giving up meat. I am prepared to take iron supplements and multivitamins. I am interested in anyone's tips for cooking soybeans. I have found some useful info online, but there are some mixed tips on freezing/storing them.
I found useful info about soaking the dried beans them boiling them later. But to store them do you cover them in the water? How do you freeze them? And after you freeze them, how do you thaw and cook them? I am sorry, I'm pretty new to this.

TIA!_

 
do you mean soak them, then freeze, then thaw and cook later?
ive never heard of that.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2009)

I know they sell them in freezer bags if you ever want buy some out of convenience. I'm certain you can blanch them in salted boiling water pull them out about 3/4 of the way done then dip in a bath of ice water to stop cooking. Then just dry them and put them in a freezer bag and for reheating I would steam them in microwave or boil them for a short period of time. I wouldn't freeze in liquid, I don't see the benefit.  

If you plan to freeze a lot of things for preparation I would check to see if your library carries: 

Amazon.com: Can I Freeze It?: How to Use the Most Versatile Appliance in Your Kitchen: Susie Theodorou: Books


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 3, 2009)

you can buy already cooked ones in the frozen section of Trader Joes, just throw them in a pot and thaw them out , and eat em!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 3, 2009)

Don't forget about vitamin B12.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (May 3, 2009)

edamame is different than dried soybeans.
edamame is the immature bean. its green, and more like a fresh pea.
dried soybeans are mature, when you cook them they are more like a garbanzo bean.
so..which are you talking about?


----------

